# Glass Or Chrystal Replacement On F300



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

I have recently acquired two F300 cones. One was the reversed battery case which was solved with the help of the board. They both need new glass which I have sourced from Britain(where else) Do I need a specialist to replace the glass or is this something any competent watchmaker should be able to do? There are only two gentlment who specialize in these watches here in the USA and I am uncomfortable sending them to Britain (where I know the quality of a certain board members work) If I could be assured that customs would not be a problem I would send them cross the pond. I really would feel better about sourcing the work here. Any advice would be appriciated. Also any comments about the quality of the glasses (on the bay) not an omega item but advertised to fit the watch. Thanks and kindest regards as usual


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

johndozier said:


> I have recently acquired two F300 cones. One was the reversed battery case which was solved with the help of the board. They both need new glass which I have sourced from Britain(where else) Do I need a specialist to replace the glass or is this something any competent watchmaker should be able to do? There are only two gentlment who specialize in these watches here in the USA and I am uncomfortable sending them to Britain (where I know the quality of a certain board members work) If I could be assured that customs would not be a problem I would send them cross the pond. I really would feel better about sourcing the work here. Any advice would be appriciated. Also any comments about the quality of the glasses (on the bay) not an omega item but advertised to fit the watch. Thanks and kindest regards as usual


Save yourself a lot of hassle and have the work done in the USA. A competent watchmaker can easily handle this.


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the response. The supplier is Timebymail. Anyone familiar with them? The reason I am sourcing from them is that it is a thick 2.5mm glass and Ofrei (our Omega supplier) does not list it. Any other sources would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

johndozier said:


> Thanks for the response. The supplier is Timebymail. Anyone familiar with them? The reason I am sourcing from them is that it is a thick 2.5mm glass and Ofrei (our Omega supplier) does not list it. Any other sources would be appreciated. Thanks


Hi johndozier,

I just bought two from Timebymail and fitted them myself without any problems , very good service, prompt delivery etc. I also required new seals for these and was able to get them from cousinsuk.com.

Regards

Bruce.


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks all. Good to know its a quality product. Cousina also has complete tech bulletins on Omegas incduding 1250. Ofrie has gaskets and many other parts but their prices are sky hight. $9 for a gasket. Regards and thanks again.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

johndozier said:


> Thanks all. Good to know its a quality product. Cousina also has complete tech bulletins on Omegas incduding 1250. Ofrie has gaskets and many other parts but their prices are sky hight. $9 for a gasket. Regards and thanks again.


I second that. Fits well. I didn't replace the crystal gasket as it seemed to be ok.


----------

